# Arrowdynamic Solutions New Radian Broadheads



## arrowds (Mar 4, 2008)

Here is your first look at an entirely new category of broadhead. Not fixed bladed, not mechanical. It cuts on contact, spanning 1.5 inches via to independantly compressible .039 inch thick super strong and super sharp blades. Goes thru or past bone via minimizing deflection, compressed blade cutting width capability significantly enhancing achievement of compelete penetration.
The 125 grain has a solid, case hardened steel tip, the 100 grain uses solid titanium for its tip. Majority of broadhead companies utilize 6061 aluminum....we use the much stronger/more expensive 7075T6 for the main body. We also "Flute" the body for increased strength and resistance to bending at extreme impact energies. Accuracy....without question....the engineered design provides the smallest cross sectional surface area of blade shape to allow identical impact point as your field tips to any speeds we could shoot to with no adjustment to your bow setup. Super strong, wide cutting widths, independant compressibility of blades which will not compress below 1 inch so as to remain unquestionably legal/ethical. We tolerance as always to one ten thousandths of an inch for extreme repeatability of performance in all aspects of its intended job. 
This new category of broadhead will be on hand for viewing at next weeks ATA show....just let your Pro Shop folks know you're interested in giving them a go and get your orders in early or give us a call to get your name in the exponentially growing list of those whom want first batch run. 
We thank all whom have pushed, questioned and requested such a design...it's only taken four plus years of tweeking to get it right...hope ya'll enjoy a more "Mainstream" design in comparison to our Atom technology for pursuit of any big game animal on the planet.
Here is just last weeks victim of The Radian which was shot at 28 yards, complete pass thru, buck didn't make it fifty yards nor live 15 seconds. Please note the entrance wound...exit was the same..BIG.
Lethal Engineering....it's what we do.


----------



## Terps1 (Jul 31, 2008)

thats a cool design...is an 85 gr version available?


----------



## Looney Bin (Feb 9, 2009)

Howdy Matt,


How much tuning does this BH require???? It looks interesting... When is the first batch available???


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

ill have to keep a eye on this and see how the reviews go. like the design of it.


----------



## arrowds (Mar 4, 2008)

First...I have not engineered an 85 or lighter version of it yet. But can and will if the demand grows to finanically support such engineering/manufacturing ramp. For instance...it took four years of consistent requests before we decided to come out with the 75 grain Atom. 
Second...all we've done is sight in with field points, unscrew them, screw in The Radian and go hunt using either feathers or plastic vanes such as Blazer and other popular styles. I'm sure someone will discover they need to tweek thier setup slightly as that occured even with our Atom design when we shot it over 1000fps and couldn't make it go anywhere other than where it was aimed same as a field point...but some customers did...such is life huh? I'm quite confident that if such a tweek were needed....it will be a very minor tweek at best. 
First batch will be available shortly upon my return from the ATA show where we can get a sense of what volume to produce based upon interest/sales.
Thanks for the initial interest and questions....I'm confident based upon the years of input both constructive and critical from all on this and other forums of our previous designs....The Radian easily satisfies ALL requests/demands delivered in what folks wanted in a broadhead. No longer do you need to sacrifice in choosing between fixed bladed or mechanical designs...All the benefits of both...none of thier problems.


----------



## Looney Bin (Feb 9, 2009)

Darn, 

I was hoping to get one and put it through a doe before my season ends.(Jan. 31). I guess I'll stick with the Atoms. Which by the way is 3 deer with the same BH, wires, and arrow. All passthroughs, not one went further than 75 yds. Look forward to taking a look at it in the future


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hmmmm. I'm intriged again. Got to hand it to ya. You get people thinking. 

What keeps the blades from compressing on impact of flesh! " spring" tension????
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arrowds (Mar 4, 2008)

Exactly Cartman....Same concept as what keeps your truck from hammering your axles and your back on a bump in the road...a leaf spring of significant enough spring force. One for each blade independant of the other. 
Does it make any sense to continue attempts to force full cutting width of fixed or mech's which open and then become fixed cutting width heads thru bone where no lethal damage is being done? Only causing deflection and minimizing forward momentum/penetration greatly? All companies claim their broadhead penetrates deeper than the next guy....we remain the ONLY company focused on engineering a design which actually delivers such capability. 
Please note in the picture of the buck...you can easily see the entrance hole...it's big..same as the exit. Yes...the spring force is sufficiently strong enough on "Flesh".


----------



## Devilfan (Dec 11, 2004)

Arrowds,

These heads look to be well built. Do you have any plans for a 3 blade model?


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

I am interested in a 85/75 grain version.


----------



## arrowds (Mar 4, 2008)

yes...both three bladed and four bladed are on my engineering tablet. The concensus out of the gates from majority of folks requesting I make a "Scalpel Sharp Bladed" design was 1.5 inch, two bladed cut design to satisfy both compound, crossbow and traditional shooters. It covered the biggest demographic of requests from all groups. 
I expect I'll be introducing such a three or four bladed model next year or the year after....
with respect to the lighter weights....again...if the volume of demands warrants / cost justifies engineering/volume producing it...I'll make a lighter one sooner than the three or four bladed models.
Just don't see that happening this early on in the debut stage of our new "Four Wheel Drive" broadhead technology...


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

ttt for those who didnt see the heads


----------



## Hogdacious (Oct 20, 2009)

*Matt, Atom or Radian?*

I have ha dgood luck with the Atom, and I really like the looks and concept of the Radian as well. If *you* had to choose one, which would it be? I realize each has advantages, (blade surface area, simplicity for the atom, cutting width fir the Radian) but just curious which you prefer. 

Were you satisfied with the atom, and came up with the Radian just to satisfy the "scalpel sharp" crowd and to increase cutting width. Do you view this as a significant improvement over the atom, or just a different design to fill different needs? thanks in advance.


----------



## arrowds (Mar 4, 2008)

Hogdacious....good question! While I've killed numerous Pope and Young animals all across our nation with our Atom....I also have been whacking them with prototype Radians too! Both provide the engineered performance to meet my goals. I'm simply confident that whatever of the two is on the end of my arrow....something is going to die if I launch that arrow! Really that simple. 
You do make a valid point though in why I've spent four years tinkering with something that is NOT fixed bladed and NOT mechanical that does have scalpel sharp razor blades on it. There is a huge segment of the bowhunting crowd that simply "Mandate" scalpel sharp blades...or they won't even carry our products in thier shops. So instead of complaining...I simply get busy engineering to satisfy those requests. And in view of inventing the first ever compressible cutting width technology via the Atom....I simply added a new option to that new category which now carries scalpel sharp razor blades and a wider cut. Engineering that delivers performance will continue to trump marketing hype and designs which work most of the time...I prefer ALL of the time EVERY time. Zero Fail Technology...it's what I strive for in my engineering. The Radian will deliver it.


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 5, 2003)

Arrowds..... when will they be available? msrp?


----------



## TXHillCountry (May 9, 2003)

Very interesting design. I look forward to trying these heads out. I know you are just getting started with it but I would definitely put in a vote for a 3 or 4 blade head.

One question, are the blades replaceable? Look like they are but just wanted to check.

Good luck with this new design.


----------



## arrowds (Mar 4, 2008)

The Radians in both grain weight sizes will be available without packaging within a month or so for those lucky whom will receive them for testing. The custom packaging takes a couple weeks/month or so longer to get thru the production process so give me about three months max and they should be available high volume, packaged and ready to go. Although I have posted a "No later than June" timeframe just to ensure that if we hit a bump in the road...I have reasonable time to resolve it. I've learned when going from prototype to high volume...Mr. Murphy has a way of sneakin into some aspect of the process. Just want to make sure it's perfect right from the get go. 

MSRP for a pack of three should be $35....

And yes...the blades are re-sharpenable and replaceable.


----------



## Top Dog Rick (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks Like a copy of the Smoke Ramcat design , but just 2 blades .


----------



## arrowds (Mar 4, 2008)

Top Dog Rick....Please understand some true facts here. I test every single companies broadheads and claims of performance. The product you mention is only a "Fixed Bladed Broadhead" which has a pivot point which allows the blades to rotate such that they are not barbed....the fundamental fact remains....it is still effectively another fixed bladed head that had the flat planar surface area over the course of three blades significantly reduced in comparison to the historical designs of other replaceable bladed three bladed broadheads. An improvement in accuracy compared to other typically framed fixed heads which sport larger planar surfaces? Of course....less wing surface...better accuracy at higher speeds in comparison to the more traditional looking replaceable bladed designs of similar cutting widths. But the fact remains...you now must contact/penetrate an animal once you arrive at the animal....and here in lies the engineering difference of performance between the one you mention and our Radian. A huge leap of engineered performance difference.
The Radian while in this version or the three/four bladed to come in the future may appear similar, have blades which rotate to the "Non-Barbed" position as well...is infinitely unique when it comes to the penetration of an animal. Each blade is "Suspended" via a leaf spring...this unique advantage allows the maximization in KE efficiency to accomodate penetrating the different densities of an animal...yes...bone....an non-lethal entity....as a broadhead impacts bone the majority of the time to get to the vitals and get out for producing an exit wound....a suspension allows a huge improvement in straight line penetration via absorption of bone "bumps", minimizing greatly the angle of deflection...hence...while your initial assumption is "It looks like"...It is engineered at a completely different level than just a focus upon reduction of flat planar surfaces for enhancing aerodynamic efficiency.....we are focused upon engineering designs which never lose sight of the overall dynamics of the process....not simply one aspect. 
For example...what would you rather race in the Baja 1000 off road race? A four door sedan car....or an offroad racer truck which has an engineered suspension to absorb and withstand the bumps in the road while traveling at high speed? What would happen and how far would that sedan get down the road before it broke/got tossed off the road and flipped over?....Suspension....it was invented for a reason and applied on vehicles and other engineering/production situations....we're just the first to recognize how truely important it is to apply it to enhancing penetration of animals with broadheads which amplify greatly the opportunity for obtaining ethical/lethal results. These are the simple facts. 
Hard to be the first....Our patented/patent pending technology beginning with our Guillotine, Atom, Diamond Edition Guillotine and now The Radian continues to demonstrate consistently and to lead the world in creative, lethally effective engineering.....
Don't let appearances or marketing hype influence your thoughts where they then influence/define your assumptions and then comments. We are not a fixed head, we are not a mech head...we are an independantly compressible cutting width broadhead...an entirely new category of broadhead born out of the Atom technology with its razor wire compressibility. 
Lethal Engineering...it is what I do.


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

So let me get this straight. The blades are forward in flight because of springs which are pressing on the backs of the blades? Upon impact, the blades fold back, more so when going through bone and less on softer tissues? And this design allows for better penetration because you are not forcing such a large cutting width through bone, but allowing the width to increase through lungs, arteries, veins and muscle?


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 5, 2003)

123,

The way I take how the broadhead works is the blades stay where they are in the pic. They do not fold forward or deploy. They just compress on the springs when it hits something hard, then springs back open the the advertised cutting width.

Hope ya understand... not very good at explaining things.


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

sjb3 said:


> 123,
> 
> The way I take how the broadhead works is the blades stay where they are in the pic. They do not fold forward or deploy. They just compress on the springs when it hits something hard, then springs back open the the advertised cutting width.
> 
> Hope ya understand... not very good at explaining things.


The more I looked at it the more it made sense. I was confused because of the picture of the head with the blades forward. I'm guessing that picture is to illustrate the fact that they are on a hinge and can open up wider when they are going through soft tissue.


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

I wonder why the blades have those holes in them. That looks like a weak spot to me.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

123 4/8 P&Y said:


> I wonder why the blades have those holes in them. That looks like a weak spot to me.


from what im seeing the head is in the normal not fliped up position in flight and only compresses when hitting hard bone. the fliped up pick is to show its not a barbed head so its legal anywhere.

i think the hole is where it attaches to the spring so the blades are not flipping all over the place during flight but when you put force on them pulling out they pull away and allow the blades to fold up. then you just re install them to the regular position before you use the head again


thats how i took it. im sure arrow d will explain it better


----------



## arrowds (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey ya'll...sorry it's been a while since I've been on this site. 
Exactly correct...the two photo's show the Radian ready to shoot...ZERO deployment of blades...they simply remain as they are thru flight, at impact and thru the animal..UNLESS bone is hit...thin ribs on deer...most likely just zipping thru them..heavier bones...each blade will compress independantly to minimize the deflection, maximize straight line penetration..get past the bone, spring back to full cutting width immediately thru the vitals and out in the same efficient fashion. All the benefits of a fixed bladed head...none of the problems of a mechanical....
A simple manner to consider how this works is like owning a four wheel drive truck...nobody drives around in thier truck with the four wheel drive engaged...they only use it when they need it...same with our Radian...it's simply performs like a fixed bladed broadhead until such magnitude of bone density is struck to "Engage" the compressibility of each blade...then..its automatic..it compresses immediately then returns to that position of full cutting width...effectively disengaging the four wheel drive option once past the bone.
As for "A weak spot" in the blades where the hole/slot is to support the interaction of blade/leaf spring....couldn't be more wrong. I wanted to ensure this broadhead was "Cape Buffalo" strong...it is, that particular feature has considerable engineering effort focused upon it to ensure to meet those standards. Those blades are .039" thick....VERY thick and strong. In testing...we have never broken a blade...in fact..We've never even BENT one! Only dulled the edges. And yep...just resharpen and their good to go or replace them simply and easily....either way...it's going to provide you years of service. 
And you also nailed it...I show the photo with the blades flipped forward to allow you so see that upon pulling the arrow backwards..the blades easily release from the leaf springs to swing forward to a "Non-Barbed" position..making it perfectly legal in any state/province which has a "Barbed" consideration within their game law description.


----------



## crumbe (Mar 28, 2006)

These look to be pretty nice....I may have to give em a try


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

arrowds said:


> Hey ya'll...sorry it's been a while since I've been on this site.
> Exactly correct...the two photo's show the Radian ready to shoot...ZERO deployment of blades...they simply remain as they are thru flight, at impact and thru the animal..UNLESS bone is hit...thin ribs on deer...most likely just zipping thru them..heavier bones...each blade will compress independantly to minimize the deflection, maximize straight line penetration..get past the bone, spring back to full cutting width immediately thru the vitals and out in the same efficient fashion. All the benefits of a fixed bladed head...none of the problems of a mechanical....
> A simple manner to consider how this works is like owning a four wheel drive truck...nobody drives around in thier truck with the four wheel drive engaged...they only use it when they need it...same with our Radian...it's simply performs like a fixed bladed broadhead until such magnitude of bone density is struck to "Engage" the compressibility of each blade...then..its automatic..it compresses immediately then returns to that position of full cutting width...effectively disengaging the four wheel drive option once past the bone.
> As for "A weak spot" in the blades where the hole/slot is to support the interaction of blade/leaf spring....couldn't be more wrong. I wanted to ensure this broadhead was "Cape Buffalo" strong...it is, that particular feature has considerable engineering effort focused upon it to ensure to meet those standards. Those blades are .039" thick....VERY thick and strong. In testing...we have never broken a blade...in fact..We've never even BENT one! Only dulled the edges. And yep...just resharpen and their good to go or replace them simply and easily....either way...it's going to provide you years of service.
> And you also nailed it...I show the photo with the blades flipped forward to allow you so see that upon pulling the arrow backwards..the blades easily release from the leaf springs to swing forward to a "Non-Barbed" position..making it perfectly legal in any state/province which has a "Barbed" consideration within their game law description.


Thanks for the expinations! Looking forawrd to seeing the Radians in person 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

cartman308 said:


> thanks for the expinations! Looking forawrd to seeing the radians in person
> _posted via mobile device_


x2.....


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

ttt.......


----------



## Mr.Coon (Oct 18, 2005)

ttt.....

i can't find these in stock anywhere. matt, are they being produced in mass yet?


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

arrowds said:


> we also "flute" the body for increased strength and resistance to bending at extreme impact energies.


lol...

-za


----------

